# Garmin Bluewater G2 HD Vision



## noponen11 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone running the bluewater g2 hd vision on their garmin? 

How is the satellite imagery they have? is it similar to google maps?


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

The satellite imagery is not very good and not even close to google satellite view...


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

hferrell87 said:


> The satellite imagery is not very good and not even close to google satellite view...


I agree I tried the garmin g2 vision card and was not impressed. Google is much better. I wish garmin would sell a card with Google quality images or make its units compatible with the FMT (Florida marine tracts) images.


----------

